# 2 day BMW detail



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Had a Mates car in this weekend for a good clean. 
Great looking estate with good sport lines to it, twin turbo too which is always nice 



First up a snow foam and two bucket wash.



Decontamination was taken care with Wax Planet products, fallout and de-tar. 
Hard to see it bleed on black but you get the idea.



I used a clay cloth to do most of the car then went round the more intricate spots with a bar, always amazes me how much muck comes off even after a chemical decon, no substitute for the old clay bar.



I was quite surprised and how bad the paint was after the decon

chandelure wallpaper



After a few tests I found it very hard to remove these swirls so I approached it quire aggressively.



I'm not a fan of doing 50/50 polishing just created more work but for people's benefit here you go.



A much less Aggressive approach was taken with the black soft pillars
Just a finishing polish needed on these, taped and ready to go.



Some pleasing 50/50 of various bits.



fried chicken wilmington nc













While messing around with the interior of the car I noticed the washer fluid light kept flashing.



Couldn't believe how much it took, just under 3 litres I think.



All in all a hard couple of days work but I was very pleased with the final results. 
Topped off with Fusso coat.





free picture upload website



Thanks for looking. 
Gonz.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a great finish, lovely to see a car get so much attention!

The engine bay looks especially nice!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Lovely job gg. I hope you charged him plenty! Or at least built up a lot of beer tokens for when the boozers re-open. 👌🏻


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

How come the wheels were covered when snow foaming?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

c16rkc said:


> That's a great finish, lovely to see a car get so much attention!
> 
> The engine bay looks especially nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Cheers mate 
I actually didn't spend more than an hour in total on the engine.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Lovely job gg. I hope you charged him plenty! Or at least built up a lot of beer tokens for when the boozers re-open. 👌🏻


I was drinking the beer tokens while doing it!

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

TonyHill said:


> How come the wheels were covered when snow foaming?


I had already done the wheels the previous day.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420693

Gonz.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work there GG hard work paid off looks great, where did you get your wheel covers ?and have you found them handy, I have looked at some loads but always held back, I was looking at ones for when motohomes parked up with Velcro to fix


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Good work there GG hard work paid off looks great, where did you get your wheel covers ?and have you found them handy, I have looked at some loads but always held back, I was looking at ones for when motohomes parked up with Velcro to fix


I can't remember exactly I think from eBay from a paint supplier. 
They are not the best ones going but for detailing they work great, no dust or polish splatter all over the clean wheels. 
I think you need to invest in ones of a high quality than mine for your needs.

Gonz.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

looks great!

hes a lucky pal!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, has responded well to your efforts and come up nicely. Hope he was a happy mate :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Good work, bet your mate was delighted. 

What did you use to treat the engine plastics, of more specifically the cover over the positive terminal on the battery, I can’t seem to get the colour back into mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work Gonz :thumb:
Beemer looks fab - great turn around


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Some turnaround thanks for sharing. Your mate must have been over the moon!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Good work, bet your mate was delighted.
> 
> What did you use to treat the engine plastics, of more specifically the cover over the positive terminal on the battery, I can't seem to get the colour back into mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was Autoglym's instant tyre dressing, sprayed on fairly heavy and left to dry in for a couple of hours.

Gonz.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks great

What machine did you use. Also did you just use the one step or was it a full 2 step correction.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Think the wheel covers are a great idea.....as for the car it looks mint now. Great result pal
Regards Paul

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

v_r_s said:


> Looks great
> 
> What machine did you use. Also did you just use the one step or was it a full 2 step correction.


It was done with a rotary. 
I had to use Meguires 105 compound to correct then the s20 black, in some cases I then had to finish with a Menzerna finishing polish too.

Gonz.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Awesome job 👌 now you’ve earned a beer or 2


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Very nice results.

I have never got that much dirt off a car when using clay. I hear it "scratching" away and go quiet. The pant is very smooth after using the plastic back test.

What are the wheel covers you use please? I like them and as I wash and dry my wheels first it is counter productive getting them wet again, thanks.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Very nice results.
> 
> I have never got that much dirt off a car when using clay. I hear it "scratching" away and go quiet. The pant is very smooth after using the plastic back test.
> 
> What are the wheel covers you use please? I like them and as I wash and dry my wheels first it is counter productive getting them wet again, thanks.


The scratching you hear while clashing is the contamination being picked up by the clay, I find it very rewarding lol.

I can't remember where I got the wheel covers from, I think it was a paint spray shop from eBay. Sorry.

Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I bet he was blown over backwards by the results. Looks lush 👌


----------



## jameshar73 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi
Great job. Can I ask what light source you used? Looking for one that is good for outside use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You certainly can mate, it’s called the SUN. 


Gonz.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> You certainly can mate, it's called the SUN.
> 
> Gonz.


:lol:


----------



## jameshar73 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlp606 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow - lovely finish.
Cant believe how bad the paint was - lots of hand car washes spring to mind!
Good work matey.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

karlp606 said:


> Wow - lovely finish.
> Cant believe how bad the paint was - lots of hand car washes spring to mind!
> Good work matey.


In fairness the car was in good condition and well looked after, it just needed a bit of TLC and paint correction which most people would of had after 5 years of good use.

Gonz.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> You certainly can mate, it's called the SUN.
> 
> Gonz.


That did make me grin like an idiot! What must my wife think I'm looking at!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Great work, I had a 330d with those wheels are an utter PITA to clean! Get rid those pesky 'M' badge at the sides cleans up the whole look of the car


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

Cracking turnaround, Love a clean finish on BMW black paint. Although sorry to burst the bubble, it isnt a twin turbo. BMW’s Twin power is a Twin scroll, single turbocharger. 

On the screenwash, My M140 takes just short of 5L to fill. Usually have one of my old 5L AG screenwash drums premixed for ease of fillin


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Blackpaint said:


> Although sorry to burst the bubble, it isnt a twin turbo. BMW's Twin power is a Twin scroll, single turbocharger.


I think you are partially correct.
The smaller engined BMW's use the twin scroll turbocharger and going from the single tailpipe I'm guessing the car in the op is the 2d.
The larger engined 335d uses 2 seperate turbos.
As they all share a similar engine cover "Twin power" is (deliberately?) confusing.
The d variant fitted to some 5, 7 & X series had 3 seperate turbos.

You are definitely correct with the comment on turnaround with which I wholeheartedly agree - great job :thumb:


----------



## Blackpaint (May 12, 2020)

dholdi said:


> I think you are partially correct.
> The smaller engined BMW's use the twin scroll turbocharger and going from the single tailpipe I'm guessing the car in the op is the 2d.
> The larger engined 335d uses 2 seperate turbos.
> As they all share a similar engine cover "Twin power" is (deliberately?) confusing.
> ...


They love to cause some confusion. I had the tough job of informing a mate that his M235 wasn't a twin turbo :lol:

The 3 turbo engined models are something else. Ive been in am X5 M50d briefly and its as quick to 62 as my m140 when stock, frightening!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

dholdi said:


> I think you are partially correct.
> The smaller engined BMW's use the twin scroll turbocharger and going from the single tailpipe I'm guessing the car in the op is the 2d.
> The larger engined 335d uses 2 seperate turbos.
> As they all share a similar engine cover "Twin power" is (deliberately?) confusing.
> ...


Nope, 
Early E90 generation 335's and the contemporary 135i had twin turbo's but later in that generation, it changed to twin entry single turbo's. N54 is the twin turbo and N55 is the twin entry single turbo.
I believe the only twin turbo engines now are the V8's and the M3/M2C S55 engine. 
The non M B58 engine is a single turbo. That's the engine found in the x40i cars and the Supra 3.0


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Ps, to the OP, BMW paint is like granite. I've done my old 330 years ago and an X5 and gave up with weak stuff pretty quick and moved on to Menzerna fast cut.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> Nope,
> Early E90 generation 335's and the contemporary 135i had twin turbo's but later in that generation, it changed to twin entry single turbo's. N54 is the twin turbo and N55 is the twin entry single turbo.
> I believe the only twin turbo engines now are the V8's and the M3/M2C S55 engine.
> The non M B58 engine is a single turbo. That's the engine found in the x40i cars and the Supra 3.0


I don't profess to be an expert, however aren't all the engines you have quoted petrol ?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

dholdi said:


> I don't profess to be an expert, however aren't all the engines you have quoted petrol ?


I didn't realise we were talking diesels.

As an owner of a 30D X3 (single turbo) I should have spotted it :lol:


----------

